# SHB in Top Bar Hives



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

I have found some small hive beetles in my top bar hive. The bees are pushing them under the bars where they sit on the walls. I have tried the cardboard trick with the strips under it and its killing a few of them. Are any of you having any luck dealing with the SHB in the top bar hives?
I am open to any suggestions.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Doug,

I haven't seen a hive beetle in Wyoming, yet. But will be relocating to Florida and am interested in the impacts/treatments as well.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't seen any either, and hope I never do. But I'd be curious better woodworking would make any difference or not. If you can eliminate the cracks the beetles hide in would it help any?


----------



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

My woodworking is tight. After the bees get their glue everywhere, it makes cracks just big enough for the beetles to hide in when you move your bars around. I will keep an ear out and if I figure out anything I will post it up.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Good carpentry skills helps, but the bees do glue everything up together. In fact I have seen the bees fill up holes and cracks just perfect for beetles to hide in. The best thing you can do is keep strong hives. My strongest hives always have the fewest beetles in them through the year.

For me per inspection:
Strongest: 0-2 beetles
pretty strong: 0-3 beetles
medium/young strength: 2-5
weak: 10+ beetles
very weak: 30+ beetles


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,
I have wondered if tbhs have an advantage over standard hives concerning the SHB. Most tbhs are very tight compared to a standard hive.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

What do you mean tight?


------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: <A HREF="http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/" TARGET=_blank>
http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/</A>
Pics:
http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/pics/bees/


----------

